# Dating a Mamma's Boy



## Sonia_K (Dec 1, 2006)

A good friend of mine has been dating a really sweet guy for about two years now. The only problem is that he is a total mamma's boy. He talkes to his mom about everything.

She is worried if their relationship ever gets serious (to the point of marriage) how will this mother/son relationship interfere in her life.

Anybody have any advice or experience on dating a mamma's boy? Is she overly concerned for no reason? Does it get worse after marriage?


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2006)

i wish i could give you some advice my husband never knew his mom so im sure some of the others can give you advice


----------



## prettyred (Dec 1, 2006)

From my experience of 5 yrs with my daughter's father it's definitely not a good thing....his mother was the reason we broke up....she was always in our business....she was even lying to her son and saying that I was cheating!!!!! She even said out of anger one day that i was taking her son away from her! OK 5 years later after leaving him, he's still with his mother because no woman could tolerate his mother!!!!!!! I was so relieved to get out of that relationship


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh..that's horrible, Prettyred, it's a good thing you got out of that relationship. Thanks for sharing your experience. I will pass this on to my friend. Her case does not seem that bad at this point but she is just concerned about the future.

Any others?


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 2, 2006)

It just depends on the boy and the momma (lol) -- my husband was definitely a momma's boy too! His mom is the kind of person who always feels like she has to help out in some way to show her love -- so she was always calling him to remind him to do things, paying for things she didn't need to pay for, and just doing lots of random things for him (scheduling doctor's appointments for him, etc.) Of course, when we were dating hubby had just graduated college, and his mom was worried about her baby being out on his own for the first time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, his mom is also a very nice person and would never interfere on purpose. She made a very noticeable effort to back off when we got married even though I never asked her to -- she still occasionally reminds us to do things and pays for a few things I don't think she needs to pay for, but overall she doesn't actually interfere. I am learning that since she is very shy with words (she is more introverted than me! lol), this is how she tells us that she loves us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But at the same time, she has backed off a lot, showing me that she trusts me to take care of her baby now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, I know not every mother is as nice as my mother-in-law, so you just never know.... if your friend really likes this guy, then just tell her to keep dating and see what happens! You just never know -- I get along with my mother-in-law great! But then there are cases like prettyred's.... but I don't think she should break up with a guy just because the future *might* not work out -- you just have to give it a try!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 2, 2006)

It is always good that a man have a positive relationship with his mother.

Men that don't like or don't respect their moms usually don't respect any woman.

It is important that boundaries are established. This man is not a little boy talking about his play mate to mom. He is an adult sharing information about his girlfriend and their relationship.

If he discusses his relationship, he may not show the full picture and mom will come to conclusions.

If he has had a fight with girlfriend and says negative things about her to mom, mom may view her in a negative light well after the two have made up.


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your experience girl_geek, that was helpful. And I agree with you cyw1's boundaries need to be established.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 4, 2006)

I am so lucky I have such a wonderful MIL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I totally agree w/ Jennifer &amp; CYW.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 13, 2006)

Took the words right out of my mouth.. :laughing: I couldn't agree more!!


----------

